# Home Theater Suggestions



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I need some help with building a home theater system for the house. I don't want Bose and I'm not looking for a system in a box. I'm looking to build a setup. The house is gutted at the moment, so is the wireless system any better or worse than a wired system? I can go either route at the moment. I will need a 7.1 because I'm looking to do the system in the living room and then have 2 switched speakers on the back porch for radio listening. What are some options, brands, suggestions that you may have for a guy looking for a new hobby? Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If the house is naked & wiring isn't an issue I say wired. I have wireless & it's staring to give me problems. I'm hoping my little card is just going bad & not the receiver in the attic. Though I'm not sure just the card is going to be cheap either.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I went with a Pioneer 7.1 receiver and all wired Polk Audio speakers because I read that the wireless stuff had extra noise issues. Been very happy with it all and now I have converted centers and rears with Polk Audio's in-ceiling and in-wall speakers to save some room. Love it....and the wife is off my back :bigok:


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

I went with denon receiver 7:1, and definitive technology towers with built in subs, and def tech center and rears.. Amazing... tho wasn't cheap, if I knew I was gonna stay at my current house for longer than the next 3-5 years I would do the built into the wall speakers, they can be painted to match your wall/ceiling and barely noticeable but very clean looking. 


You do get what you pay for when it comes to speakers, and as long as you take care of them they will last for ever


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

You are only limited buy your bank account. 

What size room will this be in? What type movies you mainly watch? Do you want to rattle the pictures in your house, or just good clear definitive sound?


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

It's a fairly small living room but is open to the kitchen and front entryway. I aim more to the clear sound than taking down pictures. We watch more action movies and want clean sound but 2 channels will also be used for music on the back porch. I'm concentrated more on the inside theater sound though. This is what I've been looking at as far as a reciever. Denon 875W 7.1Ch. 3D Pass Through AV Home Theater Receiver AVR1913 - Best Buy Best Buy guys were pushing the Denon product. The one that they were trying to sell me was a clearance unit and they no longer have it. This is the step up. They were also pushing the Klipsch ceiling mount speakers. Does anyone know about quality of Denon and Klipsch? I know wheelers, car stereo, guns....I'm lost here though. =)


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have these and they sound great .

B.I.C. America Venturi DV-84 Floorstanding Speakers Reviews


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I have klipsch front l/r speakers with a klipsch subwoofer. These have been some of the best speakers I've ever owned. As of right now I'm running a Sony center channel. 

I have a 630w Yamaha 7.1 a/v receiver pushing them. My $.02, I wouldn't go less than 400w. I watch action, and sci-fi movies, that little bit of extra volume gives it a good little kick. 

Speakers I like or either klipsch or Polk audio. 
Receivers I like or either Yamaha or Harmon Kardon. I have no experience with Denon, but have owned the others. 

Make sure it has active HDMI pass thru, and can decode the latest audio formats. 

And don't settle for something "just as good". Buying it in individual pieces will get expensive. But the result in the end will be well worth it.

My living room is about 18x18.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

kirkland said:


> I went with denon receiver 7:1, and definitive technology towers with built in subs, and def tech center and rears.. Amazing... tho wasn't cheap, if I knew I was gonna stay at my current house for longer than the next 3-5 years I would do the built into the wall speakers, they can be painted to match your wall/ceiling and barely noticeable but very clean looking.
> 
> 
> You do get what you pay for when it comes to speakers, and as long as you take care of them they will last for ever


I have these same exact pieces. The Denon recievers are top quality. I have the towers with 12" sub, 12" passive radiator, and I believe a 400w amp in each one, and they are only 6" wide. This way I have 2 powerd subs instead of one and they hit VERY VERY hard !! They are bi-polar with 2 mids and one tweeter in the front and the same in the back. The Defenitive Technology speakers are just like you stated FEAKIN AMAZING !! I made the right choice.. I have had several types of speakers including Polk Audio's and NONE of them can hold a candle to these Definitives. The speakers will by far be the most expensive part of the whole system and this is where you definitely don't need to just settle for whatever. It really depends on how deep your pockets are. The best way to go would be a seperate tuner and amp but they are VERY expensive. It will put any reciever to shame, no matter how powerful the reciever is, the amp and tuner will be a much cleaner sound. My Definitves were a grand a piece and well worth EVERY penny I paid for them. Now if you REALLY want to get seriuos about this, look into some Nakamichi equipment, and a loan. LMAO


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

That's my next thing. Upgrade receiver, so I can run 2 subs. What I have now is a single 300w powered klipsch sub. I can just imagine what 2 subs will sound like.


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

You can get a splitter and run 2 subs I've got 2 and it's awesome when the bass kicks in


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

lsu_mike said:


> You are only limited buy your bank account.


So true my *tiger loving* brother! :bigok:

Been a HT junkie for quite some time; if you have the time, do some reading @:

Home Entertainment & Theater Builder

and

Home Theater Forum

And I am not sure you can do what you want to do with a 7.1 receiver: you want to watch a movie with 5 of the speakers and play music on the patio with the other ? :thinking: I have 5.1 and bought a cheap speaker selector from monoprice to do like your speaking of...good luck! PS- goggle "hot water heater sub-woofer" to see the sub I have, you like bass, these are the way to go! Mine is made by SVS.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

kirkland said:


> You can get a splitter and run 2 subs I've got 2 and it's awesome when the bass kicks in


You running 2 powered subs?

---------- Post added at 07:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:30 PM ----------



todbnla said:


> So true my *tiger loving* brother! :bigok:
> 
> Been a HT junkie for quite some time; if you have the time, do some reading @:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links.. geaux tigers!


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

ive got 2 def tech towers, they both have subs in them and they are powerful 

they are these BP-8060ST | Definitive Technology®


im sure with the sub splitter wire you could easily put 2 on yours but i could be wrong lol


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

kirkland said:


> ive got 2 def tech towers, they both have subs in them and they are powerful
> 
> they are these BP-8060ST | Definitive Technology®
> 
> ...


I will check into that. It seems possible since the amp for sub is seperate from receiver. At $500 a sub, I wanna be certain though...lol


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

i tried to find a link to the splitter but it looks like a head phone splitter, i got it at best buy in the magnolia room, been 2 years now and no trouble


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Alright. Thanks buddy!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

kirkland said:


> ive got 2 def tech towers, they both have subs in them and they are powerful
> 
> they are these BP-8060ST | Definitive Technology®
> 
> ...


These are the same towers I have except I have the ones with the 12" woofer and passive radiators. They truly are INCREDIBLE sounding speakers. The clarity is second to none, but you really have to hear them for yourself to believe it.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got a lot of good info. out of this post. Appreciate all the help. On the in-wall/ceiling speakers, do I need to put in wood to screw to? How do these usually mount?


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

J2! said:


> These are the same towers I have except I have the ones with the 12" woofer and passive radiators. They truly are INCREDIBLE sounding speakers. The clarity is second to none, but you really have to hear them for yourself to believe it.


I some how never seen your post above about your speakers, my fiancé is hard of hearing and that's what made me get a surround sound now she has no trouble what so ever hearing, when it's dark and your watching a movie the clarity is unbelievable.. heck even just everyday TV is amazing on them I never turn my off, and the bass is killer if only I would of had these towers when I partied every weekend the neighbors would of killed me.. They are incredible... Ohh man tho I don't play Xbox much anymore when I did COD is crazy on these you literally fill like your in the game... They are a amazing speakers and I def am not disappointed in my purchase.. 

As to how to mount the wall speakers I'm not sure, I've only seen them in my buddies house after it was finished but he had them put in when the drywall was done so they might of had to put some cross braces in but again in not sure.. His sound good to, only thing he doesn't like is the sub box in the floor by his fire place but you gotta have the sub, I guess he could of made it wireless and put in a corner table but he wanted wired


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

1bigforeman said:


> I've got a lot of good info. out of this post. Appreciate all the help. On the in-wall/ceiling speakers, do I need to put in wood to screw to? How do these usually mount?


They have those pull-down ears to pull in against the drywall. The in-ceiling speakers have a Styrofoam cap or box where the in-wall don't


----------

